
Add FaceTime features to any iOS app, all without learning Objective-C - smoody
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/27/tokbox-facetime/
======
monvural
Also, here's the proper link in the Titanium marketplace. It jumped on us :-/

<https://marketplace.appcelerator.com/apps/2920?1673201191>

------
fersho311
Here's the link to PhoneGap Plugin: <https://github.com/opentok/PhoneGap-
Plugin>

